# The team of the Communists...



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

The team of the left-handed players... who are the best? 

Actually I've found three potential members of the starting five, who are... 

Manu Ginobili









Toni Kukoc 









ZhiZhi Wang 









Benchers could be Mihalis Pelekanos and Marko Tusek... 

Any suggestions? A point-guard and a center needed (a team with Ginobili, Kukoc and Wang could already be impressive in the Euroleague...).


----------



## EverGreen-13 (Sep 19, 2003)

I'd add...

Walter Berry (ex Athletico Villalba, PAOK, Aris, Iraklis and Olympiakos)

David Stergakos (Panathinaikos and Greece)


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

Laurent Foirest... 









EG13 (kalos orises...), I'd like to find only non-American players (in this case, David Robinson would be the absolute leader of the team...).


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

I'm going to hate this team, maybe :angel:  :laugh:


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

Maciej Zielinski


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

Pepe Sanchez in point guard 
Marko Pesic is a left-handers, isn't he? 

Sanchez, Foirest, Ginobili, Kukoc, X 
X, Pelekanos, Pesic (?), Zhizhi, X 

The team is pretty good till now. There's still not a center...


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> Maciej Zielinski


Zelena Hracka human shield on the Line Oder-Niesse.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

Beno Udrih at PG!
...still looking for that center...maybe Mario Kraljevic ...


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

Thanks for Udrih...

now, Hristos Tapoutos


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theBirdman</b>!
> ...still looking for that center...maybe Mario Kraljevic ...


Yeah, right. Good one, Birdman. Thumbs up (ne ga srat )


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>!
> Thanks for Udrih...
> 
> now, Hristos Tapoutos


Great! Looking for his picture, I've found another "main gauche": Stephane Risacher. 

This is good: we can shift now Zielinski out of the team (I guess we can sell him to the "Zelena's Galler Stars").  

Likholitov, Aris Thessaloniki: left-handers. Right?


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

... and Tito or Stalin as a coach maybee...


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> ... and Tito or Stalin as a coach maybee...



 

Maybe Chris Mullin could come out of retirement to play for the leftys...


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> ... and Tito or Stalin as a coach maybee...


Maybe Fidel Castro ...

Mmm, right now I hate this team :grinning:


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

Phil Jackson is left handed or is he not? But he's american...He could be the coach. As for Tito or Fidel they could be used as the team's emblem. No, I actually have a better one. Che, who actually was left-handed apart from "left-minded". Then I could sell all my shares of the "Galler Sickles 'n' Hammers*" and buy some of the new team. 

(* not Stars, I'd never use such a common name for my team)


----------



## EverGreen-13 (Sep 19, 2003)

Ofcourse Jaka Lakovic...

Thanks for the welcome Wonder


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EverGreen-13</b>!
> Ofcourse Jaka Lakovic...
> 
> Thanks for the welcome Wonder


Yeah, where have you been all that time? I tried to contact you in onefootball.com but I couldn't access the page. Anyway, here you are. Welcome back. Now the only one missing (to solve the puzzle of TB) is Berg. By the way, SEOK, Berg was asking about you the other day. He said you seemed to be missing too.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

you forgot the spanish superbanger Alfonso Reyes


----------

